# ...



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Ooh! A turbo, even. Nice, and the price is right. But I was thinking I'd want something I could drive and not incurr massive running costs. The M6 is right on the edge of that. I was thinking more along the lines of a late B9 3.5 aspro or something.

Anyone live near this thing?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Wow... very nice car. 300HP too. You sure you can pass this one up Kaz? :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Isn't 3louT from FL? Maybe he can help. 

Anyway, I thought the interior has been very well taken care of. What really bugs me though is the statement that his cleaning lady threw away the car papers. He must have at the very least some kind of federalizaion, importation papers. :dunno:

Also if he had kept Alpina Blue as the original colour, it would have been worth more. Re-painting back to Alpina Blue is just not to same anymore. Besides, I am not exactly sure if Alpina is willing to release the code for Alpina Blue paint. :eeps:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

He's about four or five good hours away from me. If he was closer, I would love to check it out.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I just noticed something. Shouldn't an Alpina of this vintage have the newer Classic wheels (in 16") with the full centercaps instead of the older ones on this car?

As for the color, I agree, it's not ideal, though it looks like it might be Royal Blue which is at least a legit E24M6 color.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The description is pretty cheezy...



MMMMM Munster


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

I would buy it. It looks very good from the outside. Overhere I found also one for about 2000 dollars. The only problem with it, that the guy had an accident and i dont have the money to restore it.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought so too. In any case, I still think this is a darn good buy. Remember I posted about a Alpina C2.7 on Ebay asking for roughly the same price? That wasn't even a "WAP...".

At least you will know that Alpina won't ditch you for technical support since this is not one of those Dietel/Alpina. I can be almost as sure that Alpina can track down the tech who built the engine and give you advice on maintaining the car.

What can be disturbing is that down the road, you might be using more BMW 6er parts than Alpina parts (due to availability and high cost).



Kaz said:


> I just noticed something. Shouldn't an Alpina of this vintage have the newer Classic wheels (in 16") with the full centercaps instead of the older ones on this car?
> 
> As for the color, I agree, it's not ideal, though it looks like it might be Royal Blue which is at least a legit E24M6 color.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> I thought so too. In any case, I still think this is a darn good buy. Remember I posted about a Alpina C2.7 on Ebay asking for roughly the same price? That wasn't even a "WAP...".
> 
> At least you will know that Alpina won't ditch you for technical support since this is not one of those Dietel/Alpina. I can be almost as sure that Alpina can track down the tech who built the engine and give you advice on maintaining the car.
> 
> What can be disturbing is that down the road, you might be using more BMW 6er parts than Alpina parts (due to availability and high cost).


It has euro bumpers and an Alpina plaque and the usual bits so it looks legit to me, too. The part about using plain parts is true, and that's part of why I'm not all over it. An engine rebuild would be terrifying. A turbo car is most likely NOT going to have standard internals, for example.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

A coworker has alreayd emailed the seller.
:eeps: 

He's been looking for a shark for months.


----------

